# Starting a handyman business.



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Where are you located? What are your skills?

There is a lot of demand for handyman services around here-----I wish I knew one that was professional

in looks and practice--- If you know you craft and protect the customers property---show up when called and perform as promised ,it should not take long to build a customer base.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

May I share this with you: After retirement I got sort of bored as I was always busy, busy, busy. I have good skills as a carpenter, plumber, electrical up thru 4160 volts, some electronics, am NOT a roofer, and am NOT a concrete person by choice. I had been doing these "handyman" type jobs for years for people I knew and the worst customers of all: relatives. I started my own business doing "Household HandyMan" services five years ago and it is an up and down business, which I expected. Anyone around here can get a "Carpenter" license, which is where they put me as they have no "handyman" classification. But, to have the skills is another story. I have done jobs behind what are supposedly some high profile "Remodeler's", "Plumbers", and "Electricians" in this area which were shoddy workmanship to say the least. This has been a good way to build my customer base and have them for references. Equipment: If you don't have what you need when the time comes to do a job, then get it quick or the job may not be done properly. I work out of an 18 ft. box trailer that is too darn full. I thought this would be big enough after selling my 10 footer. NOT! Maybe I'm lucky, my business is at least five weeks behind now and I've notified customers that I am not working during December and the first week of January to be with family. NONE have complained, Thank You customers for that. Your business will be what you make it. Treat the customer right, do the job right, and the business will fall into place in due time. Merry Christmas, David


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

As Thurman mentioned, your customers will determine if you succeed or fail. The key to running a successful business will be to treat your customers fairly, honestly, and ethically. Go out of your way to help people whether you are getting paid or not. That in itself will turn a customer into a "client". I refer to all of my customers as "clients" because I feel a customer is just someone that paid you for a job. "Client" I believe is a more intimate term. Similar to calling someone a friend. 

Be kind in everything you say and do. Everything will come back to you ten fold. Don't ever judge a book by it's cover, try to cherry pick, or shrug someone off because you think they can't help you, or won't hire you. Maintain a professional appearance regardless of what you are doing. Whether you're on your own time, your own social network page, etc. 

Ask yourself who you know, and who might they know? You might have a friend or family member that works with someone, that knows a guy, that knows a guy, who's great uncle owns a property management company in town. 

Think outside the box when it comes to advertising. Don't do what everyone else is doing. You need to stand out from the crowd. Focus on a niche that only you can provide. Do your research on pricing. Don't try to cutthroat everyone. You don't want to be the cheapest guy in town or the most expensive. You really need to find the sweet spot. Don't get frustrated the first time someone tells you "your bid is too high". Simply rebuttal the best you can. Explain why you're comfortable and confident in what you charge for what you do. If they still decline, gratefully thank them for the opportunity and move on. Keep good records of everyone you contact though. Perhaps a while down the road you can send that person a Birthday or Holiday card.

When you register your business, it becomes public information. You'll get phone calls and emails from people trying to sell you advertising, equipment, etc. Don't give in. Early on, you won't want to waste your time or money on things that might not work or might not quite be the direction you want to go. If you're not on a job, pound the pavement! Talk to people, find local business networking groups, social networking pages, DIY chatrooms, etc. 

Good luck! Hope this helps. 

Oh one other thing... I'm sure you'll hear numerous times: "You're starting a business in this economy!?" 

Just let it go in one ear and out the other. The rewards will come!:thumbsup:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

A.S. , You have revealed nothing about yourself except that you want to start a handyman business. My assumption is that you will be doing the work yourself rather than hiring a crew.

Mike asked about your skills which is important because I think *A.S.Services* is much too broad of a name because it does not identify what you do. The word 'Services' to me also denotes a larger operation that a contact may think will cost more.

The best way to become known is by your own name rather than by a company name. A year from now a customer is not going to call back and say I want to talk to that person from A.S.Services. Names are important.

Don't buy a lot of expensive business cards printed in colors. You can get 500 black on white economy cards from your local Staples for $30 (1.7¢ each)
.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

ASS, you may want to rethink that name

When someone claims you are too high, thank them for the business opportunity. Then ask when the job is done, ask if you may come look at what was done. You should get about 50% of the jobs you estimate. As you become known, you will get busier and that is when you can choose and pick. You can also get more money. 

Are you licensed, insured, bonded or are your goals just to be another craig's list low baller?


----------



## A.S.Services (Dec 15, 2010)

I am a man of many skills. I have gone to school and became a locksmith, exterminator, I am an apprentice for a plumber. And after I am done with that I will be getting my contracters licencse. My grandfather and I also have purchased a family freinds roofing business. I am also enrolled in class next semester learn how to weld. Because of my wide varity of skills, I also have begun to do landscaping and minor pool repair. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

A.S.Services said:


> I am a man of many skills. I hope this is helpful.


 
Yes, it goes to credibility and professionalism. There are some here who claim knowledge and ability, when the questions they ask show they are not what they claim to be.


----------



## A.S.Services (Dec 15, 2010)

I downloaded this app in hopes to further my skills. I was asking a simple question in how people before marketed there business. I am sorry I don't want to hear peoples life stories I just would like a simple answer. It should not matter what my skills are. If you don't like what I am saying then just unsubscribe.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

A.S.Services said:


> I downloaded this app in hopes to further my skills. I was asking a simple question in how people before marketed there business. I am sorry I don't want to hear peoples life stories I just would like a simple answer. It should not matter what my skills are. If you don't like what I am saying then just unsubscribe.


Actually A.S.S (ironic), it does matter what your skills are. I don't believe anyone here has provided "their" (how it's spelled) life story. I and we, have simply given you practical advice. This forum can provide you a plethora of knowledge and useful help. With an attitude like that however, you won't go far in business anyway.


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

As someone who works in commercial construction for a living and occasionally hires a residential contractor or two when I can't (or don't want to) DIY, specialization is everything. I get concerned if I meet someone who claims they are an expert at framing, siding, drywall, painting, roofing, plumbing, and electrical. Pick 2-3 things you are really good at and branch out when the situation presents itself with the right client.

Listen twice as much as you speak. Ask a lot of questions. Clients can be hard to read (in any business). Meeting expectations will be one of your biggest challenges.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

How about some free advertising. Just put your location in your profile in any DIY boards you participate in!!! 

I'm not talking about spamming the boards, but my to-do list is growing by the week. I would consider using a handyman if I could find one that I felt was competent and professional. One thing I do is check out posters locations to see if they are nearby. There are numerous knowledgeable people here I would hire in a second if they were nearby and open to the idea. You just may get PMs asking for jobs.


I do have to say your last post gives a less than gracious image though. Others here are just trying to help.  If you are serious about starting a business that relies so heavily on word of mouth treat *everybody* as a potential client.




A.S.Services said:


> I downloaded this app in hopes to further my skills. I was asking a simple question in how people before marketed there business. I am sorry I don't want to hear peoples life stories I just would like a simple answer. It should not matter what my skills are. If you don't like what I am saying then just unsubscribe.


----------



## jbrandt (Dec 19, 2010)

*Check with your state*

I did the same thing as you several years ago. The state of Georgia passed a bill in July of 2009 and basically it stated that a handyman doesn't have to have a contractor's license do to handyman work but he can't do any electrial or plumbing work as a handyman. He must be licensed for these tasks. I called the state of GA and was told I coundn't even change a light switch, receptacle or replace a faucet. I was also told I would need to be licensed for any type of structural work or anything that required a permit. I asked the state what was their oversite to make sure all handymen were compling with the new bill. The answer, " if you find out a handyman is breaking this new bill, let us know." 


I have done many handy man projects, electrical, plumbing, decks, etc. over the years for friends and family and was doing pretty well when I started my own insured, business licensed, bonded handyman business. I have talked with other handyman owners and they are still doing all work and said their liability insurance company would still cover them if anything went wrong with work they weren't authorized to do. I contacted my liability insurance carrier and was told if the new Georgia bill stated I couldn't do an any work for which I had to be licensed, they would not cover any claims.

I still do handyman work and have other sources, electrical, plumbing, etc I recommend to he owner to do the work I am not authorized to do.

One handyman owner was very upset with the new bill and said he has been in business for many years and has over 400 customers and he will continue to do all work. He said a customer is paying more for example for a licensed eletrician to change a light switch than he would charge.

You should check with your state and see what the rules are.

If anyone else has any comments about this GA bill, please post a reply.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

my advise would be to rethink the name, first thing that came to mind when reading your first post was ASS services, :whistling2:... just being honest..

I have a company like yours, I am a freelance carpenter. I find what works for me is online advertising, get a website and a facebook page for your business, take pics of your workmanship, post it on those places. 

Have business cards, do a good job-quality work, clean up after yourself, etc. Word of mouth is the best.

Make sure you don't get over your head with your abilities, I constantly have people asking me to do things i'm not trained/licensed to do-electrical, etc. Make sure you know the law. 

good luck


----------



## Alboro (Dec 17, 2011)

*Use your own name. Be*

Hi James, Just want to wish you all the best in your new venture as a handyman. 

Marketing your business: Can you tell me what you hope to gain from your marketing.

1. Exposure (making your business stand out from the crowd)
2. Traffic - (do you want to get a lot of people finding you quickly)
3. Money - (Do you want to get more money)

I ask this because there are different things you can do to achieve these objectives.

For more exposure you could have a high impact logo designed and get it on your van that way you will be easily recognised in your area. Just done a quick search on Google and ww.ourhandyman.co.uk have done a great job with this, take a look and try to think up something you can use that stands out.

To get more clients quickly then I would get a promotion going on the internet, facebook page or mobile website. Offer to do a full days work for free with your local community centre, old persons home or charity organisation. they are usually very well liked places in the community that may be able to recommend you as you have been so kind to offer your services for free. The staff and owners will sing your praises to their friends and relatives and flood you with calls.

If your looking for money quickly then contact local estate agents, property management companies, housing agencies as they are always on the lookout for handymen for property repairs etc. The work is available you just got to price it right and it will all be yours.

I have a friend who gets some good business advertising on the internet. You don't need an expensive website. Just do a search for ? handyman in scarborough and the one that looks good email them and ask if you can advertise on the site. There is a small charge, something like $10 a wekk I think he said. However the most popular websites will get you clients contacting you quicker. I will ask him who he uses but I think it is ourhandyman.co.uk . Just email them anyway you have nothing to loose, they can only say no. 

All the very best in your handyman business


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

Now you have scared A.S.S. off... Maybe he is too busy.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Now you have scared A.S.S. off... Maybe he is too busy.


This guy isn't for real. Can't you guys see that? He hasn't been scared off he has just had his fun for now.



> I downloaded this app in hopes to further my skills. I was asking a simple question in how people before marketed there business. I am sorry I don't want to hear peoples life stories I just would like a simple answer. It should not matter what my skills are. If you don't like what I am saying then just unsubscribe.


Does that sound like the words of a person trying to start a new business and asking for and appreciating your help? And the A.S.S. thing, HE KNOWS THAT ! It is part of the spoof.

You guys are such fishes.:laughing:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Not to mention that the thread was last years.:yes:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Alboro, I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say A.S. Services was a troll. He posted on one thread and never returned. You really think he went out into the handyman business world with a company name like A.S. Services?


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

A.S.Services said:


> I downloaded this app in hopes to further my skills. I was asking a simple question in how people before marketed there business. I am sorry I don't want to hear peoples life stories I just would like a simple answer. It should not matter what my skills are. If you don't like what I am saying then just unsubscribe.


I would say with a attitude like that i think you may have to change it before you will get out ot the starting gate . If you need to further your skills you mite look at the attitude first. Their was no need to use the first line and last line in your post. Their is no simple answare if you don't know it you are lost. No need to bash me which i know you would like to. I was in busisness for around 50 yrs and i didn't have a attitude like your's in just some post's ?? good luck sound's like you will need it


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

For advertising, word of mouth is best, I worked 1/2 a year doing carpentry for 2 brothers and one of their sons.

Get a van or truck it doesn't need to be new just in good shape, keep it clean, put your name, number and website on it.


----------



## Gmac16 (Dec 29, 2011)

This has been a very interesting thread. There has been some hard criticism and I am a total fan of it. Tough love! I would like some advice in terms of a career in handyman/renovations. 
I am presently employed With a city agency that will allow me to retire by the age of 42. I have no desire to continue in my current occupation and seeing how I thoroughly enjoy renovations etc I know this is something I want to pursue. 
My aspiration is to own a small contracting company of at least 5 men after I retire in 14 years. I intend to be licensed, bonded, insured and after reading these posts, I need to find a small niche in the cotrracting market that I can call myself an expert of professional. Additionally i will have access to some start-up cash.
My plan to get there includes attaining a certificate for contruction management from the local engineering school and continuing to grow my skill-set taking on projects. I have done quite of bit of work in my current fixer-upper. Complete bathroom renos, hardwood flooring etc. 
I welcome all your posts no matter how direct.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

After some of the handymen we get on here, I can tell you, you don't have to know anything. You just have to think you know everything.


----------



## Mark Harvey (Apr 20, 2009)

A.S. Services. Your question was how to market your new business. As Oh`Mike quized, where are you and what can you offer. If you live in a iig city, it is quite different that being a local rural handyman. Signage is always good but may be restricted where you are. Advertising on your truck and trailer is good and a constant reminder to all you pass by. A local paper may offer business card ads for a reasonable fee. Flyers can be specifically targeted via the post office to the people or area you would like to concentrate on. I would be cautious about expectations being a new entree into the market. Being new means that you have to prove yoursel before making any major claims. The good advice above is to be honest, price yourself fairly (labor & overhead & profit) which may take a while to establish, and advertise yourself as a handyman. If you are a welder then be a welder (more money for sure), same with a carpenter or electrician. Any major work in these fields, usually, must be done by a qualified liscensed trades person. (Be careful.) Check with your local County or State or province or whatever, but be sure of what you can do. Law suits aren`t good. Back to advertising, just use common sense and include advertising into your budgeting process.
Good Luck.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The fact that the OP (Original Poster) hasn't been here in more than *three hundred and seventy-five days* doesn't seem to ring a bell or mean anything to anyone???


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> The fact that the OP (Original Poster) hasn't been here in more than *three hundred and seventy-five days* doesn't seem to ring a bell or mean anything to anyone???


 I guess time flies when you are having fun. Or as Kermit says, "Time is fun when you are having flies."


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

Gmac16 said:


> This has been a very interesting thread. There has been some hard criticism and I am a total fan of it. Tough love! I would like some advice in terms of a career in handyman/renovations.
> I am presently employed With a city agency that will allow me to retire by the age of 42. I have no desire to continue in my current occupation and seeing how I thoroughly enjoy renovations etc I know this is something I want to pursue.
> My aspiration is to own a small contracting company of at least 5 men after I retire in 14 years. I intend to be licensed, bonded, insured and after reading these posts, I need to find a small niche in the cotrracting market that I can call myself an expert of professional. Additionally i will have access to some start-up cash.
> My plan to get there includes attaining a certificate for contruction management from the local engineering school and continuing to grow my skill-set taking on projects. I have done quite of bit of work in my current fixer-upper. Complete bathroom renos, hardwood flooring etc.
> I welcome all your posts no matter how direct.


 
Don't take any work you aren't comfortable doing, and not completely confident you can do well. Don't take on too much work or you will risk losing customers.

Set up contracts and payment schedules, don't let people get into you for too much money, always get an upfront deposit if the material cost is substantial. (I always do if the material is more than 500 bucks, the customer pays for that upfront) If you are doing small jobs no big deal, however with a larger job you are gambling by leaving a large sum to be paid on completion. Even if it is just a slow payer, it can still really screw up your cash flow.

Always do your best and make sure you leave peoples homes clean and a quality end result. 

Good to have some money put away as well, cash flow can sometimes be a problem with a new small business.


----------



## Gmac16 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the post. Seems like just keeping it honest works in the long run.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I wonder what ever happened to this guy? 
Sorry to bring this thread back from the grave, but, I do remember it as being fairly entertaining.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

He decided to narrow his focus to watch repairs.... :vs_cool:
http://www.as-services.com/


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Did he even mention watches.??


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

What ever he is doing he has had 6 years to do it.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

A.S.Services said:


> I downloaded this app in hopes to further my skills. I was asking a simple question in how people before marketed there business. I am sorry I don't want to hear peoples life stories I just would like a simple answer. It should not matter what my skills are. If you don't like what I am saying then just unsubscribe.


 
Starting a business with this kind of attitude is a recipe for failure.


----------



## melissadavis (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey, If you want to market your business there are a lot of strategies that you can try. I recently read a blog http://www.ontariobusinesscentral.ca/blog/category/business-strategies/ the business strategies that you should try in 2016.


----------



## RIDHandyman (Feb 19, 2020)

A.S. Services I hope your handyman business has taken off since 2010! My business is the Residential Improvement Doctor and I have been in the home improvement and handyman business for 20 years. As a 2020 update, there are many different routes I have taken to market my handyman business. First thing you want to do is have a professional website developed, one that presents your services, customer reviews, and contact information in a clean way. Next, is google reviews and asking your clients for reviews! People trust other people who have used your services.

I hope this helps future handyman business starters!


----------



## screwitmain (11 mo ago)

A.S.Services said:


> Hello, I am starting a new handyman business I am looking for ideas to how to market it. Please if anyone has any pointers let me know thank you.


For me personally, Google ads always worked really well. I also used to drop off flyers at the house next door to the house I just worked at and that often brought it extra work too. I recently started advertising handyman companies in my area and its taking off really well.
[advertising link removed by moderator]


----------

